# Burgess Fogger, which one?



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I was at Lowe's this morning and they had two Bugress Foggers (not sure if I got the spelling right) for $20 bucks each. There wasn't a model number on them. They just said outdoor propane fogger. Is this the one that is used for FGMO?

Pugs


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I never paid any atten to the mod.# but for $20 I think you better go back and get one=cheapest I have ever heard.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Ed,

I think I'll get both, if they are still there. Then I'll have a back up.

Pugs


----------



## runningdrone (Jan 29, 2005)

Just make sure that it is not an "openbox", meaning that it has been used.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, if someone used insecticide in it, it would be bad news.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. I got both of them today and they both are unused. The model number on them is 1443. Is this the right one?

Of course, what do I do with two bottles of insecticide? I'll never use them.

Pugs


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Find someone who owns an insect fogger for fogging insects. Or find someone with a horse. It's the same insecticide that they use in the fly spray for horses.


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Pugs and all
The Burgess Model 1443,Portable Propane Fogger is the correct model as proven in trials over several years by Dr.Pedro Rodriguez.The reason for the low price is that this model has been superseded by the Black Flag(Model 9005).The following is a snippet from the Engineering Project Manager for Burgess in an email communication December last, 2004.

"The 1443 is one of our "legacy" products and illustrates precisely our
organization's commitment to quality, innovation and value. That same
commitment has led us (Burgess)to recent product enhancements now found on
our new Black Flag Fogger."

The model 1443 has the advantage in the fact that a Mason Jar is interchangeable with the oil reservoir,as used by Dr.Rodriguez for the mixing,application,and the storage of FGMO/thymol mixture to his protocol.Where as the Black Flag model has a non-removable intergeral oil tank.

Another point worthy of mentioning is that, Burgess are the only Manufacturers of Thermal Propane Foggers in America.All other brands are imported.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Greetings from a still very cold and wet Spain. It has finally started to rain here! Very good news for all of us! I am still revovering from my illness but feeling stronger again, thank God.
I went to the local (only one in the region!) bee supply house. I found they have what looks like a Burgess fogger. Guess what he price is? 462 Euros, or $615 US dollars. So, if you can buy those Burgess foggers are reasonable prices, I would suggest, grab them. Indications are that prices may go up with the success that FGMO is having!
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Bob,

Thanks for the info. Ain't the web grand? Getting an answer from New Zealand about what is going on in the USA, who would have thunk it? 

Sorry, I'm in a venacular (sp?) mo0d.

Dr. Rodriguez, I did get both of them. So I'm set for a while.

Pugs


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Pugs
You did good I just checked one of the local Lowe`s store and the price is $59.96


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

59.96 is about the going rate. Sometimes I find them on sale around $49. Mail order will cost you more. Anything cheaper is a real bargin.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Michael;
Your favorite store " Menards " had them last fall for $47.77 but I checked today and didnt find any


----------

